# • WIN • FREE iPod SHUFFLE from ehMac.ca! Spring Premium Membership Drive



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Between March 20th, 2007 and March 31st, 2007 we're having another *Spring Sponsoring Membership Drive!*

This time, one lucky member will win a custom iPod Shuffle. (Custom engrave any message you want)










2nd place winner will receive a $15 iTunes Store Gift Certificate.










 Every ehMac.ca Sponsoring member receives an Official 20MB ehMac.ca Email Address. ([email protected])

 Every ehMac.ca Sponsoring member receives ehMac.ca perks! Store up to 200 Private Messages! Get 2x the amount of attached image space, and more. 

 Every ehMac.ca Sponsoring member receives exclusive access to Club Vertigo premium members only forum. Come in and have a drink... or two. :heybaby:

 *Save $10*. At a special price again of only $26.50

All existing ehMac.ca Premium Sponsoring Members are automatically entered in the contest. 

Click here to sign up!

First person to sign up gets a bonus 3 Pack of Top Flite Apple Logo branded Golf Balls..... just in time for spring!










----------------------------------------------------------------

You can now mail payments to ehMac.ca as well. Cheques, certified cheques, or money orders can now be mailed to the address below (Personal or business cheques will take approx 7-10 days to clear). 

Please send payments to:

*ehMac*
P.O. Box 46001
Laurentian PO
Kitchener, Ontario
N2E 4J3

*IMPORTANT:*

Mail in orders **MUST** include the following:
- Your full name, mailing address, and phone #
- Your ehMac.ca Screen Name
- Your email address used to register on ehMac.ca
- Your requested ehmac.ca email address

Payments can be made out to:
*ehMac*

When mailing registration, free to include pictures, post cards, Leaf tickets (QUICK), U2 tickets, Tim Hortons gift cards, Canadian Tire Money, iTunes Gift Cards, Hotwheels, Guitar Picks, or any other cool item that will fit in a 100 mm X 140 mm X 350 mm PO Box.  :lmao: 

Please PM me if you have any questions. 


==============================================================


* *CONTEST RULES*

The "ehMac.ca Spring Premium Sponsoring Membership" contest is organized by ehMac.ca. The contest starts March 20, 2007 and ends on March 31st, 2006 at 11:59 p.m. (Eastern Standard Time). The draw will be held on April 7th, 2007 at 12:00 p.m. (Eastern Standard Time) at ehMac.ca headquarters.

*CONTEST PERIOD*

The Contest starts on March 20th, 2007 and ends on March 31st, 2007 at 11:59 P.M. (Eastern Standard Time).

*WHO CAN ENTER*

This contest is only open to legal residents of Canada, excluding Quebec, who are over the age of majority in their province of residence, except employees of ehMac.ca, their respective agencies and members of their respective immediate families and/or persons with whom any of the foregoing are domiciled.

*HOW TO PARTICIPATE*

Go to http://www.ehmac.ca/payments.php and register for an ehMac.ca Sponsorship. 

*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY*

Individuals may also submit their entry by mail, writing their name, complete address, telephone number, e-mail address on a 3’ x 5’ piece of paper, not mechanically reproduced or photocopied. Please mail entries to:

*ehMac*
P.O. Box 46001
Laurentian PO
Kitchener, Ontario
N2E 4J3

Only one (1) mailed entry per contestant throughout the contest. All entries must be received by on or before 11:59 P.M March 31st, 2007.

*PRIZE*

One (1) custom 1GB iPod Shuffle
One (1) $15 iTunes Store Gift Certificate

*PRIZE DRAW*

On April 7th, 2007 at approximately 12:00 P.M (Eastern Standard Time), winning entries will be randomly selected from all eligible entries received. In order to be declared a winner, the selected entrant must correctly answer a time limited mathematical skill testing question, to be administered by email, and his/her entry has been verified by ehMac.ca. 

*WINNER NOTIFICATION*

Selected entrant will be notified by e-mail within 24 hours following the draw. In the event that the potential winner is not eligible, cannot be contacted by ehMac.ca within 7 business days following the draw, does not correctly answer the mathematical skill testing question within the time limit, ehMac.ca shall have the right to disqualify that potential winner and to draw an alternate potential winner from all remaining eligible entries received and ehMac.ca shall be fully and completely released and discharged from liability or responsibility in this regard.

*GENERAL RULES*

1, ehMac.ca reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to substitute any component of a prize for its cash value ($89 Cdn iPod Shuffle - $15 iTunes Store Gift Certificate) of equivalent or greater value in the event that the prize or any portion thereof, is unavailable for reasons beyond ehMac.ca control. Prizes are non-transferable, must be accepted as awarded by ehMac.ca and cannot be exchanged by a declared winner for cash or other substitutes.

2. All entries become the property of ehMac.ca. By participating in this Contest and accepting a prize, prize winner acknowledges having read and accepted these rules and consents to publication of their ehMac.ca screen name for purposes relating exclusively to this Contest without compensation.

3. The decisions of the Contest judges are final, and entrants agree to abide by all of the instructions and decisions of the Contest judges. In the event of any dispute regarding the interpretation of these Contest rules or any decision rendered by the Contest judges, the decision or interpretation of the Contest judges shall prevail.

4. Any attempt to tamper with the entry process, interfere with these Contest rules, deliberately damage any website or undermine the administration, security or legitimate operation of the Contest, is a violation of criminal and civil laws, ehMac.ca reserve the right to seek damages and/or other relief from all persons responsible for such acts to the fullest extent permitted by law.

5. ehMac.ca assumes no responsibility for: entries lost, stolen, delayed, damaged or misdirected, or for the failure, interruption or delay of any e-mail or other communication to be received, for any reason; problems with the function of any website or website feature howsoever caused; the malfunction of, or damage caused to, any telephone network or lines, computer equipment, data or software, online systems, servers or access providers; any functionality lost due to not having cookies enabled; traffic congestion on the Internet; the security or privacy of information transmitted via computer networks; or for breaches of privacy due to interference by third party computer “hackers.”

6. ehMac.ca reserves the right, at its sole discretion and without prior notice, to cancel, terminate, modify, or suspend in whole or in part the Contest for any reason and without liability and without prior notice. Without limiting the foregoing, for any reason, the online portion of the Contest is not capable of running as originally planned, such as tampering or infection by computer virus, ehMac.ca reserves the right to cancel the online portion of the Contest and conduct the random draw from all previously received online entries and all mail-in entries received by the Contest Closing Date. ehMac.ca shall not be held responsible for any problems, errors or negligence that may arise or occur in connection with the Contest including but not limited to any damage to an entrant’s computer equipment, system, software or any combination thereof, as a result of the entrant’s participation in this Contest. 

7. By entering the Contest, each entrant agrees to abide by these Contest rules, which are subject to change without notice to Contest entrants individually, and each entrant releases ehMac.ca their respective parents, affiliates, subsidiaries, directors, officers, employees, representatives, agents and advertising and promotional agencies, from any damage, loss or liability suffered as a result of or arising from the entrant’s participation in the Contest or the use of any prize.
The chances of winning are dependent upon the number of eligible Entries received.

8. The Contest and the Contest rules shall be exclusively governed by and construed in accordance with the laws of the province of Ontario.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

7gabriel5elpher is the first signup for our Spring Drive.  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

And the WINNER of the 3 pack of Apple Golf Balls. You could say, he's got B........ Nevermind.  

Also entered to WIN a new iPod Shuffle or a $15 iTS Gift Card. 

Thanks for you support!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to MacNorth for becoming a Sponsoring Member!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to dona83 for becoming a Sponsoring Member! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Hope you have a iPod Shuffle colour picked out, because the odds of winning are pretty good right now.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

A big thanks to harzack86 for becoming a Sponsoring Member! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Thanks for you support and good luck on the iPod / Gift Card draw!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

THANKS to Kazak for becoming a Sponsoring Member! The Spring Drive is starting to really heat up!  :clap: :clap: 

Good luck on the draw. 

========

Remember, if you're skiddish about PayPal, you can now send payments via mail.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Can I get a WOOT for moonsocket for becoming a Sponsoring Member? :clap: :clap: :clap:  <-- Me saying WOOT!

Thanks everyone!!!!

Emails have been setup and PM's to all new members.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks very much to ZRXer for becoming a Sponsoring Member! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just 5 more days to get in on the Spring Membership Drive, and get a chance to win an iPod Shuffle or an iTunes Gift Card!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to DrewNL for becoming a Sponsoring Member!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Good luck on the draw!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just 2 More Days in the Spring Membership Drive and a chance to win a customized iPod Shuffle or an iTunes Gift Card! :clap:


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

RicktheChemist said:


> Become a part of the very limited members with personalized ehMac iPods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
Hey RtC, do you still have the photo's online of unpacking your custom ehMac.ca iPod?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to wtl for becoming a Sponsoring Member!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Good luck in the draw.

Just ~ 12 hours left to sign up!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey..... A Big THANKS to guytoronto for becoming a Sponsoring Member.  :clap: :clap: :clap: 

8 Hours to go!

*It's the Final Countdown*...... do do dooo doooooo do do doo dod dooo


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It's the least I can do since I like to stir things up around here.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> It's the least I can do since I like to stir things up around here.


 

PS... There are no longer reminders for people to post after 2 weeks. 
Guests on the other hand, do get the proding. 

I realize this isn't great for people at a business who can't / shouldn't stay logged in... but one shouldn't be surfing ehMac.ca while at work. :heybaby:  

Thanks again, and good luck with the draw. 

*6 More Hours Left!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Woop Woop! Thanks to TripleX for becoming a Sponsoring Member!!!!!  :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Good luck on the draw.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice to see so many more stepping up to the plate!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I realize this isn't great for people at a business who can't / shouldn't stay logged in... but one shouldn't be surfing ehMac.ca while at work. :heybaby:


Blasphemy! How do you think I get through my day?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> Blasphemy! How do you think I get through my day?


ehMac.ca is actually filtered at one school that I know.  
Censorship!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey hey... A big thanks to CanadaRAM for becoming a Sponsoring Member.   
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Its the LAST HOUR to get in on the ehMac.ca Spring Membership Drive and get a chance to win a custom iPod Shuffle or a $15 iTunes Gift Certificate!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Alright spudmac!!! Thanks for becoming an ehMac.ca Sponsoring Member!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I WIN! GIVE ME ORANGE!

Just practicing.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Who won this thing?

Hint: The right answer is DrewNL:heybaby: 

D


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DrewNL said:


> Who won this thing?
> 
> Hint: The right answer is DrewNL:heybaby:
> 
> D


*PRIZE DRAW*

On April 7th, 2007 at approximately 12:00 P.M (Eastern Standard Time), winning entries will be randomly selected from all eligible entries received. In order to be declared a winner, the selected entrant must correctly answer a time limited mathematical skill testing question, to be administered by email, and his/her entry has been verified by ehMac.ca.

*WINNER NOTIFICATION*

Selected entrant will be notified by e-mail within 24 hours following the draw. In the event that the potential winner is not eligible, cannot be contacted by ehMac.ca within 7 business days following the draw, does not correctly answer the mathematical skill testing question within the time limit, ehMac.ca shall have the right to disqualify that potential winner and to draw an alternate potential winner from all remaining eligible entries received and ehMac.ca shall be fully and completely released and discharged from liability or responsibility in this regard.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Well it looks like I cannot read! Well, its late....and I've been stressed about the Leafs


D


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So who won the Shuffle?


----------



## TripleX (Nov 6, 2002)

My thoughts exactly....who won?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

TripleX said:


> My thoughts exactly....who won?


Emails have been sent to 2 winners. Waiting to here back. If prizes aren't claimed in 7 days, new winners will be drawn.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Emails have been sent to 2 winners. Waiting to here back. If prizes aren't claimed in 7 days, new winners will be drawn.


Well, if it was me, I didn't get the e-mail. Must be my spam filter. The answer is 42. Send the shuffle my way pronto.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> Well, if it was me, I didn't get the e-mail. Must be my spam filter. The answer is 42. Send the shuffle my way pronto.


:lmao: :lmao: 

Congratulations to DrewNL for winning the 2nd place price, a $20 iTunes Gift Card! ($15 denominations weren't available on iTunes Store)

First place person has been contacted, just waiting for the skill testing question to be answered.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Thank you!
I am purchasing already!

D


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DrewNL said:


> Thank you!
> I am purchasing already!
> 
> D


You're Welcome!!

And a 

HUGE THANK YOU

to everyone past / present who signed up for an ehMac.ca Sponsoring - Premium Membership!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Congratulations to Glorusty for winning the Grand Prize of a custom iPod Shuffle! 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Here is what Glorusty's custom iPod will look like and say:


----------



## Glorusty (Sep 26, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Congratulations to Glorusty for winning the Grand Prize of a custom iPod Shuffle!
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Thank you very much! I am happy to win! I am also happy to let people know about the website every chance I get. I love ehMac.ca

Best Wishes Everyone
With Love
Glorusty


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Congrats Glorusty and DrewNL!

and youre welcome, EhMax!


----------

